# For Men Only: What Do You Wish Women Knew?



## rainyday (Feb 7, 2007)

If you're a woman, stop! 

I'm making two of these threads, one for men and one for women. Women, just this once please let the guys have their say without commenting. If each side knows they won't be attacked by the opposite sex for their words, maybe we'll get truer answers and might all learn something.

So men, what do you wish women knew about dating, about relationships, about interacting with you and about men in general? When you hear women talking, what do you wish you could tell them but never felt you could? Here's your chance.




Exception: Not everybody here is hetero-oriented, and Id like all to be part of the discussion. If youre female and attracted to women and theres something you wish other women knew, feel free to post in this thread.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 7, 2007)

You know when you ask us a question and feel that the answer we give is too simplistic and you want us to tell you what we REALLY mean? That's what we really mean. We are not necessarily into deep philosophical responses all the time or even most of the time. We are relatively efficient creatures when it comes to the spoken word. We like a straight line from Point A to Point B.


----------



## Canadian (Feb 7, 2007)

I wish women knew that I am ALWAYS right. 
It would save me from having to go through a ton of arguments that I will eventually win anyways.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 7, 2007)

I CAN'T READ MINDS! I know you think that if I can mysteriously know crap that you never told me then "I really care," but its really ridiculous. Don't complain about our "grunts" if you're not even going to use_ any _verbal communication to actually express yourself.


----------



## XGuy (Feb 7, 2007)

I wish women knew that my/guys inattention may not be from a lack of interest but a lack of testicles. (Women you can get the ball rolling). Hopefully most women don't know that, or I just suck


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 7, 2007)

If you have a problem, solve it and move on...

Women seem to like "talking about a problem". Whenever my wife has a problem she'll mention it to me, I tell her something that I think is a good solution and then I'm ready to move on to discussing something else. She always seems to get perturbed. Women seem to like endless discussing something, but men find a solution to things and move on.

fa_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 7, 2007)

Don't ask me to tell you the truth and then get pissed off when I do...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 7, 2007)

Total agreement with everything Stan said.

And about the talking thing... often, if they see that you have a problem, but you haven't talked about it, they will - thinking you don't realize the problem is there - jump in and try to fix it. Like one time my fiancee and I were driving, I hit a patch of ice (more like the road was covered) and started to slide sideways, and she tried to grab the steering wheel out of my hands. -.-

=Divals


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 7, 2007)

If you are not interested in a guy thats interested in you tell him instead of leading him on with vague (or even not so vague) statements that cat be misconstrued as interest (while all along keeping him at arms length) hoping that he will eventually lose interest and go away. I know I would rather be told up front that there is no interest so I can promptly move on rather than to get mixed signals and false hopes over and over.


Dave


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 7, 2007)

WE AREN'T ALL DOGS.

WE WILL NOT CHANGE OURSELVES FOR YOU ANY MORE THAN YOU WOULD FOR US...however we'd be more than welcome to make minor adjustments where ever applicable.

WE HAVE FEELINGS TOO


your move, opposite sex.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2007)

/obligatory


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 7, 2007)

Keep my mind stimulated, my belly full and my balls empty and I'll love you for the rest of my life. It's just that simple in most cases.

The other 'secondary' issues:

1) If you don't like Star Trek, it's ok. I may not wear Spock ears or have a custom-made uniform, but I like the show and it's message. I don't mock your soap operas or your HGTV so please don't mock my comparisons between Data and Seven of Nine, thankyouverymuch.

2) Same with Star Wars. HOWEVER, if I ever get angry in an discussion about whether a lightsaber can cut through neutronium, or whether a Star Destroyer could wreck the Enterprise, you are free to kill me immediately.

3) Penis size does matter. Even if your man is hung like Mr. Ed, ladies, he's still concerned about how it looks and functions. We can't all be tripods.

3a) The corollary to this is that unless we specifically bring it up, we don't want to know about former lovers, their endowments or how many times you went back to them on a break. Yes, he may have been an Okie from Tuskogee, but he was also tall, muscular and hung like a horse. The fact he was a premature ejaculator doesn't cushion the blow one iota.

4) Men are empathic, and we can sense moods fairly well. If you're moody and we ask you what's wrong and you say "nothing," then we won't push it anymore. Be honest. Tell me up front if I fucked up somewhere and you're angry at me--that way I can work on fixing it. Head games get old.

5) When you habitually pine over men who are overwhelmingly bad for you or continually revisit the same tired relationship traps you set for yourself but refuse to accept responsibility or maturity, your male friends will lose respect for you. Doesn't mean we don't love you, but girl, grow up already. When even a dude is saying a guy is a dickhead, that's saying something.

6) And yes, we are all saying this in a roundabout way to gauge whether we can get into your pants. Not that we don't value your friendship or your presence, but we're guys. It's human nature, and the whole When Harry Met Sally "we can be friends" thing only works insofar as mutual breakups and tequila shots don't happen at the same time.

7) Sometimes a butt rub is preferable to a blowjob. I am sure there are days when you would enjoy a long, intense foot massage over boinking. Sex isn't the #1 thing to a guy, but it's in the top friggin' 3. It's all about the emotion, empathy and care.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 7, 2007)

I think women sometimes dont realize the difficulty of the chores that men do. Cleaning the house may take longer than changing the oil in the car, but if the man makes a mistake changing the oil, the car engine can get trashed; the consequences are much greater, even injuries are a greater possibility (grease in the eye, hot oil down the arm). Packing up a travel trailer may be physically equivalent to mounting the trailer to the car, but same thing, the consequences of error are much greater. What appears to be lollygagging is often times the man contemplating what to do next, or checking what has been done. (Or its simply beer drinking lollygagging  I wont give away too many man secrets)

fa_man_stan


----------



## Caine (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, for my 2 cents here, If only women understood that men _generally_ prefer gizmos and gadgets over clothes and such items.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 7, 2007)

Caring for a child isnt necessarily an equivalent chore for a man as it is for a woman. Other men dont come to your assistance if your child has a poop explosion. Finding a bathroom with a changing station is only a 50/50 proposition (its getting better though) Ive changed my daughters diaper on the floor of a handicapped bathroom stall (with her laying on my jacket) quite a few times.

I think cultural gender differences play a roll in how men behave and make some situations more difficult. I had a male friend try to bring his child to a mommy and me event. He said all the women looked at him with suspicion like he was a pervert or something.


----------



## Canonista (Feb 7, 2007)

If you don't say something then it's not a problem.

If you say something for more than around 10 minutes then my mind floats away elsewhere.

"Economy of word" will help me hear and understand you.


----------



## Canonista (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh, and if you're the only girl in a house full of males, put the toilet seat up!


----------



## Paw Paw (Feb 7, 2007)

Just because you are happy, it does not mean that I am. Yes, we do things just to maintain the peace.

You can ask me to do something, but you cannot tell me how to do it as well.

If you are not interested, just say so. Don't waste my money and my time, and then say that "We want different things." .

I am not your last boyfriend, your father or that kid that teased you in school.

Just because I stayed out late, it does not mean I was cheating. Not every woman in the world wants me.

If you are not happy with me, leave me be. Don't get involved with me to change me.

I do not care to hear the price of each item you bought at Walmart.

This is the short list. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Your lack of confidence is the worst thing about you. If you were just as you are without changing anything, but were totally comfortable and confident about yourself and your emotions, you'd be the most beautiful thing on the planet.

But if you sit there and tell me what is wrong with you, how can I not then see it too--you've just made it real. Don't do that. You need to hold your head high.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 7, 2007)

My Transformers, GI Joes and Universal Monster toys are NOT dolls. They are action figures. Now my Jems and Barbies, those are dolls


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 7, 2007)

Communicate!
Communicate honestly. If you say it, mean it, and if you don't mean it, don't say it. If I hear a crash coming from your vicinity elsewhere in the house, and I ask what happened, "Nothing" is not an honest answer. If I ask you what you said, "Nothing" is not an honest answer. Saying one thing and expecting the opposite, is not honest.
Communicate without code words. Say it plainly or not at all...no one issued us decoder rings.
Communicate in a timely manner. Something you mentioned considering 3 weeks ago does not amount to definite intent now. Five minutes before something that takes an hour to prepare for doesn't cut it.
Communicate complete thoughts. "It's nice out today" is not the communication equivalent of "It's nice out today, so I want to ______"
Communicate a frame of reference. If you don't want a rather panicked "WHAT!?!?!" for a response, don't say something like "It got hot, was smoking, and smelled funny" out of the blue or in the middle of a conversation about grocery shopping.
Communicate without assumption. "You should know by now" doesn't cut it.
Communicate intelligently. When it's 3am on a Sunday morning, in a snow storm, 100+ miles from home, on the interstate, with two dogs in the car, and the car suddenly starts vibrating like an old washing machine and drastically veering to the side of the road...."I don't see what the problem is" is not intelligent.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 7, 2007)

Here are what appear to be a few gender-specific issues that can affect relations, and they'd lead to the following advice/wishes:

1) Dont' respond to unpleasant situations either with tears or anger. That's the answer to why men disappear rather than discuss. We can't handle anger and tears. We can handle calm, cool and rational discussion.

2) Don't promise more than you then offer. Else we feel that almost any project, and almost any responsibility will eventually fall back on us. We'd like to know that you occasionally take charge and see a project through.

3) Don't use guilt trips so much. That ain't fair.

4) Try to explain things rationally. We can go on faith alone only for so long. Then we give up.

5) Treat us as human beings rather than potential husband material and providers. 

6) Don't share with your 50 closest friends what we tell you in confidence.

7) Don't overuse the "we're women, we don't need to explain why we act irrationally" gig too much. It is a nuisance.

8) Don't belittle or make fun of us when you're angry. We don't forget that.

Else you're pretty cool.  And I am glad that I rarely have to deal with any of the above.


----------



## NYEmtEsq (Feb 7, 2007)

First and foremost: recognize that we're wired differently. For all of the progress in gender equality, the simple fact is that we are different. Some of these differences are:

We are not subtle creatures. True subtlety is lost on us. Feel free to emphasize your point so that it will sink in. Hints do not work, and do nothing more than piss you off that we didn't take the hint.

We require that women complete their sentences. Giving us half of the information you intend to communicate, and figuring that we should know the rest, is insufficient. Garbage-in, garbage-out.

If you say something, we will generally take you at your word. If you tell us that "nothing" is wrong, and we follow up and you say you're sure that nothing is wrong, then nothing is wrong. Don't get pissed at us for being incompassionate.

We have a limit of how much you can vent about a problem before we just want to fix the damned thing. We are the mechanics of the world, you are the sympathetic ears. 

If you ask a question, don't get pissed at us if we give an honest answer. If you ask whether you look fat in that dress (ok.....probably a bad example here....), and further emphasize that you want an honest answer, don't be pissed if we say yes.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Your lack of confidence is the worst thing about you. If you were just as you are without changing anything, but were totally comfortable and confident about yourself and your emotions, you'd be the most beautiful thing on the planet.
> 
> But if you sit there and tell me what is wrong with you, how can I not then see it too--you've just made it real. Don't do that. You need to hold your head high.



Ahhhh, playing the gender/sex boundary. Your confidence as a male is striking, displacing any ironies.....but, if I find your confidence sexy, am I gay?

I can live with that.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Your lack of confidence is the worst thing about you. If you were just as you are without changing anything, but were totally comfortable and confident about yourself and your emotions, you'd be the most beautiful thing on the planet.
> 
> But if you sit there and tell me what is wrong with you, how can I not then see it too--you've just made it real. Don't do that. You need to hold your head high.



AFG has a good point... Women's emotional roller coasters rides (due to lack of self confidence or whatever) can be as emotionally draining on men as on the women. Then it comes back to the men trying to help with (solve) the problem only to be slapped down attempting to do so. I think this especially happens in situations where large women aren't comfortable with themselves or the idea that men truly are attracted to large women. A lot of time guys really do like you (the girl) as they are.

Ironically, I think men and women basically have the same foibles, they just manifest themselves in different ways.

fa_man_stan


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2007)

but,

I wish women knew that there is nothing wrong with being who they are and what they look like.

I wish women knew that they dont need to change for anyone other than themselves and that changing for another will not bring them happiness unless they are first happy with themselves.

I wish women knew that self worth cant be bought in a bottle and doesnt correlate against units of body measurement (either high or low ones)...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 7, 2007)

Dont be passive aggressive. If I do something that pisses you off, dont act like everything is ok and then find ways to make me suffer for it later. 

Don't hold my past against me. If I made a mistake, and we've talked things out and you've made the decision that you love me and you want to be with me, then later on if we have a disagreement dont throw that thing back in my face just to hurt me.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 7, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I think this especially happens in situations where large women aren't comfortable with themselves or the idea that men truly are attracted to large women. A lot of time guys really do like you (the girl) as they are.


 Wait until a bbw close to you has weight-loss surgery or loses a large amount of weight naturally. The body image can be even worse in that case, because the larger figure (which they were not 100% happy with in some cases but grew to accept) is no longer a security blanket, they are not really thin in the more socially-acceptable context (unless they have a great surgeon or are able to tone it in sufficiently), and therefore they lie in this nexus of body acceptance, neither fat nor thin. Its the primary thing that psychologists warn women about when they are considering WLS and to me it's vastly underemphasized. Men by and large have varying levels of a reaction, but more often than not women--shaped by either personal or societal pressures/feelings/emotional availability--have a more difficult time with it.

I've known bbws who were happy thin and happy fat, because they were confident or sexy enough in mind and body to enjoy themselves and their personal lives regardless of size. I've also known women who hated being fat, but gravitated toward FA/BBW groups for social acceptance despite their own self-loathing (usually only after getting to know them past the initial phase). It goes back to the age-old dead horse argument that you have men that are truly FAs and men who "play" FAs because of their absurd notion that 'fat chicks are easy'. Given such a wide range of double standards, no wonder men and women in our lifestyle are in the shape they're in sometimes.

Granted, people who I consider "Average Sizers" go through the same mental and physical bullshit hardships, and it's not all that different from 'us' (Hollyweird types excluded--that's a horse of a different color) but as a minority of a minority, I think bbws have a harder time than most in determining how to feel about themselves independent of what the rest of the world thinks. Then again some ladies just don't give a shit what others think, and I say more power to them!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 7, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Ahhhh, playing the gender/sex boundary. Your confidence as a male is striking, displacing any ironies.....but, if I find your confidence sexy, am I gay?
> 
> I can live with that.



Hey Bigplaidpants,
Nah, don't worry, I think most guys (with a decent amount of intelligence) would think you are just showing a bit of your feminine side.

If a bar of soap falls in the shower room and you reach to grab it, you won't get butt loafed...



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Wait until a bbw close to you has weight-loss surgery or



Hey Admiral_Snackbar,
I hear you on that one... All I'm going to say is been there, done that. That's a rant for another day...

Stan


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2007)

oh and one more...

my female friends are just my friends... nothing more. Please dont get jealous or mad at me for having them! 

they are all SKINNY for gawds sake..! lol stop with the jealousy!

(sorry - this was something that used to drive me crazy about a girl I used to go out with)


----------



## Accept (Feb 7, 2007)

How awesome they are.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Don't ask me to tell you the truth and then get pissed off when I do...
> 
> fa_man_stan





I can only agree ! 
And tell us what you think or want not just some hum, hum, hum

BTW Stan I like your CV2 my brother just sold his


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 7, 2007)

Another thing... if another girl hits on a guy, that's generally not his fault. I wish more women would realize that men are not responsible for other women finding them hot -.-

=Divals

edit: even if both the girls have bad taste.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 7, 2007)

If you're not interested in a man, tell him! Don't give mixed signals and play games. Save everybody an unnecessary emotional roller coaster.

If you want to know something, just ask. Don't be circumspect and think that I can read your mind. Men's brains are just not programmed that way.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 7, 2007)

Communicate, communicate, communicate. I can't read your mind...I am your partner, not your psychic. If there's a problem, it can't be fixed until it's acknowledged.

Crying is not a sign of weakness - it's a sign that you trust me enough to open up and be vunerable. You are a human too, and there's nothing wrong with being in touch with your feelings.

I am your lover, not your maid. Become familiar with the trash can, washer/dryer and mop/broom.

Do not mistake my kindness for weakness. Just because I make your dinner and do your laundry, doesn't mean it's what I'm SUPPOSED to do...

Love me for who I am, not what I have to potential to become. Let's enjoy the here and now.

**I just realized that I posted in the wrong thread...so now, I'm finally in the right one.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2007)

Sometimes, all I need is to hear your voice, and hold your hand.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 7, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> I CAN'T READ MINDS! *Chimpi:* As has been said, if there is something that needs to be said, say it, and honestly. Honesty goes a long way with us, as well.





fa_man_stan said:


> What appears to be lollygagging is often times the man contemplating what to do next, or checking what has been done.





activistfatgirl said:


> Your lack of confidence is the worst thing about you. If you were just as you are without changing anything, but were totally comfortable and confident about yourself and your emotions, you'd be the most beautiful thing on the planet. *Chimpi:* Even though I already see you as the most beautiful thing on the planet, there is absolutely nothing wrong with the way you look this morning at 6:12AM before you start getting ready for work.





Fuzzy said:


> Sometimes, all I need is to hear your voice, and hold your hand. *Chimpi:* Period.




As much as you like to talk about the things that you love and admire, I do as well. Please listen
My feelings are just as fragile as yours are (the output, however, may be different), in any situation - You may be angry and hurt, but that does not mean I do not feel complete remorse
I am not perfect ... I make mistakes
And yet again, I cannot read your mind. I cannot instantly know exactly how you feel or what you want, no matter how well I may know you

Why is it that the women are posting in our thread, but we're not actually posting in their thread? Apparently men listen more.  I'm only joking, but it's worth noting.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 7, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> As much as you like to talk about the things that you love and admire, I do as well. Please listen
> My feelings are just as fragile as yours are (the output, however, may be different), in any situation - You may be angry and hurt, but that does not mean I do not feel complete remorse
> I am not perfect ... I make mistakes
> And yet again, I cannot read your mind. I cannot instantly know exactly how you feel or what you want, no matter how well I may know you
> ...




I posted in here because I'm bisexual. I date/have sex with women, I thought I had something to contribute so I posted. I wouldn't have a problem if a bi/gay man posted in the women's thread.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 7, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Why is it that the women are posting in our thread, but we're not actually posting in their thread?



Gather yer torches and pitchforks lads! We invade at dawn! Well, unless there's something really good on TV. But that really goes without saying.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 7, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Why is it that the women are posting in our thread, but we're not actually posting in their thread? Apparently men listen more.  I'm only joking, but it's worth noting.





activistfatgirl said:


> *"taking off the het hat for a moment"*Your lack of confidence is the worst thing about you. If you were just as you are without changing anything, but were totally comfortable and confident about yourself and your emotions, you'd be the most beautiful thing on the planet.





Ella Bella said:


> I posted in here because I'm bisexual. I date/have sex with women, I thought I had something to contribute so I posted. I wouldn't have a problem if a bi/gay man posted in the women's thread.



I was within nanoseconds of razzing AFG about posting on the mens thread until I realized what "het hat" meant... (heterosexual hat...). I also looked on the womens thread and noticed no guys there. I don't think it's a plot to infiltrate our ranks and taint our views with estrogen. I remember previous posts by the gals posting here and they seem to be sincere. I think it's interesting seeing the "other side" of the bi-sexual girls, they seem to have the same feelings and experiences as us guys.

Also, statistically it's not surprising that there aren't any (or very few) bi-sexual males posting on the other thread. Male sexual dynamics (peer pressure, etc.) cause there to be very few male bi-sexuals. But that's a whole thread by itself...

Stan

P.S. Curses.. I so wanted to raz AFG. I still have fond memories of the "mole thread"...


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 8, 2007)

I posted in the female thread too 

=Divals


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 8, 2007)

Divals said:


> I posted in the female thread too
> 
> =Divals



You were supposed to wait until dawn with the rest of us. Well, the plans ruined now. Might as well see what's on TV.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's what I wish every woman would know (about me, at least):

I am a man who is capable of having platonic female friends, and has many. Don't play the jealousy card, that's not attractive at all. If you can't respect and appreciate my friendships that have lasted for much longer than I've known you, then you and I probably won't work. That's the reality of the situation. Don't go overanalyzing things when I say I'm going out to dinner with a girl. Dinner is dinner, it's a chance to catch up with someone you miss. Dinner does not equal messing around.

Don't underestimate me. I'm going to get upset if you make unrealistic assumptions about my capabilities to understand/love/care, etc. I don't like being compared or being put in a box. I'm a man, but I'm myself first and foremost.

Never, EVER use the "I'm just naturally a flirt" excuse if you're not interested. I may never talk to you again. If you're not interested, don't play games with me. If I completely disgust you... FINE! Just don't give me any indication that it's the other way around.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 8, 2007)

I posted in this thread in direct response to the original post which allowed for feedback from non-hetrosexual actors, and my post is in DIRECT relevance to something I want "all women to know" from DIRECT experience dating a woman, a bbw.

I'm sorry this is confusing, but gender is confusing. Let's continue this discussion elsewhere so the men and others who love/date/have relationships with women can discuss the original post's intention.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, AFG. I posted in this thread because I'm of the lesbian persuasion, so my thoughts on what I wanted other women to know, stemmed from dating women.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 8, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Why are so many women posting on this thread whereas hardly any men posted on the women only thread of the same topic ?



The invasion force never showed up. I blame television.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 8, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> My comment I'm about to make will include me as well BUT,
> 
> Why are so many women posting on this thread whereas hardly any men posted on the women only thread of the same topic ?



Maybe I'm just speaking for myself, but I think the guys are cool with the bi-sexual girls posting, it's following how Rainyday set up the thread.

I forgot if I read this or discussed it with other people at the university where I work... I heard that there are more bi-sexual women than men (at least ones that openly declare themselves to be so...) because of different social pressures on the genders. Due to social pressure bi-sexual men are forced to go "one way or the other". Bi-sexuality in a man is generally not as acceptable as bi-sexuality in a woman. There may not be any men (or very few) who are bi-sexual or willing to post as being bi-sexual.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 8, 2007)

When I say "drop it", it means ANYTHING more said now by either of us is going to make matters worse.
4 am in the morning, when I am sleeping, is not the time to be expecting me to listen attentively to anything that is not an emergency.
"Do you love me?" gets annoying after about the 3rd time in 15 minutes, no matter how much I do love you.
Saying "I don't care for ______ dish." does not mean I hate your cooking..."I don't care for that outfit on you." does not mean I think you're ugly...stop jumping to absurd extreme conclusions over anything that is not a glowing compliment. Oh...and don't ask if you don't want an honest answer.
Silence is not an acknowledgement...and upon receiving silence as an acknowledgment, my asking "Did you hear what I said?" does NOT mean I think you are deaf...and does not justify a venom laden response.
I know you love to push peoples buttons, but button pushing is one thing where it gets unfunny very quickly. And don't expect me to grin and take it, or stand up for you, when you cross the line...repeatedly.


----------



## malvineous (Feb 8, 2007)

Very few women have begun to grasp the extent to which men are simplistic, honest and straightforward in our communication, and we expect you to be the same. I know thats too much to ask for, but girls, can you make a little effort? When we say something, we mean exactly that. And we dont hide anything in our responses, we say exactly what needs to be said. If you ask us something and we give you an answer, just humor us and believe it. Dont ask us what our REAL answer is or ask us for more details unless you dont understand the words we used. At the same time, when we ask you a question, please answer it right the first time. Be honest and dont lie. It doesnt matter how much you try to help us along to your true meaning by dropping subtle clues, we wont get them because we dont expect to be playing emotional scavenger hunts. And if you say something hurtful, dont expect us to let it go just because it came from you. No matter what you say, well believe you the first time, even if its bad. We wont remember that the doctor said you have a sugar imbalance or that you stubbed your toe at work or whatever your excuse is. We expect that what is said is what is meant every time. On the same token, dont ask us loaded questions. When you ask us something, we think you really want to know the real answer, not just the right answer to make you happy. If you ask what Im thinking, be advised that its not going to be about you every time. If getting an answer like I was thinking that I would really like to see a fight to the death between Super Man and Galactus is unsatisfactory, then dont ask in the first place. Also, dont expect us to know what youre thinking. We arent mind readers you know.


----------



## James (Feb 9, 2007)

just an observation... a keyword that seems to be popping up a lot is "expect"... 

seems to me that a lot of the grievances relate to the idea that "expectation" is frequently misplaced and this leads to the disappointment.

maybe we should "expect" less of eachother... or, even better, be more honest about what it is that we do "expect"?

right its early... time to stop rambling and get some breakfast...


----------



## calauria (Feb 9, 2007)

Ladies, don't act like you're mad at me or become suddenly rude and or evil to me, out of the blue and when I ask what's wrong, did I do anything wrong??? And your answer is nothing, nothing is wrong, but still continue on with the mean and evil behavior.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Maybe I'm just speaking for myself, but I think the guys are cool with the bi-sexual girls posting, it's following how Rainyday set up the thread.
> 
> I forgot if I read this or discussed it with other people at the university where I work... I heard that there are more bi-sexual women than men (at least ones that openly declare themselves to be so...) because of different social pressures on the genders. Due to social pressure bi-sexual men are forced to go "one way or the other". Bi-sexuality in a man is generally not as acceptable as bi-sexuality in a woman. There may not be any men (or very few) who are bi-sexual or willing to post as being bi-sexual.
> 
> fa_man_stan



I'm bisexual. I've been open with that since I was 17. 

But then again, I don't know if I really fit in your 'bisexual man' category anyway. I shut up now.

=Divals


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 10, 2007)

Divals said:


> I'm bisexual. I've been open with that since I was 17.
> But then again, I don't know if I really fit in your 'bisexual man' category anyway. I shut up now.
> =Divals



There's definately exceptions to everything, it just seems like a general rule from what I heard, I could be wrong...

---------------------------------------------------------------

Here's another for the women:

This is (in my opinion) the dirty little secret that cosmetic companies don't reveal... If you like kissing, I'm talking serious facial and neck smooching, don't wear lots of make-up. It tastes bad... Hairspray and (too much) perfume can get pretty icky when you sweat, and smelling it close-up is quite noxious at times. (Maybe a nice smelling shampoo...)

I also think women sometimes overpower guys with too many smells (too many candles around etc...) The smell of is food is good though...  Maybe it's just my quirk...

fa_man_stan


----------



## mango (Feb 10, 2007)

*We are not really from Mars...  



 *


----------



## Placebo (Feb 10, 2007)

we're actually from a small floating drifter colony in the outer rings of saturn... get with the program


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 10, 2007)

*As a bisexual female......*

I wish women would stop complaining. You are beautiful as you are. Your hair is fine, just like it was 10 minutes ago. You look absolutly stunning and who cares if your outfit is a little too small..if I tell you that you look good with a straight face...then you look good..stop obsessing! 

Stop nit picking the things you see as flaws about yourself. Everyone has flaws. Everyone has moles, warts, croocked teeth, a bald spot, too much etc. We all have faults....quit going over yours with a bright yellow highlighter!

If I'm attracted to you, there is a reason for that. When you nit pic and complain, I feel like you are making me second guess my instincts and it puts me off. You actually have the power to make me see you as unattractive as you think you are, if you keep going on and on about everything that is "wrong" with you...so please, for the love of God...quit trying to be perfect, and just let me love you as you are.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 10, 2007)

"It's time for the annual re-waxing of the bookshelves, which 'annual' task hasn't been done for several years. (You can check them out on my intro thread.) Invariably, this 'task' (it's rather delightful, actually) is accompanied by a good deal of what goes where, a lot of reorganization, and much discovery of semi-forgotten friends."

I put that in quotes because I stole it from one of my recent posts. I have another book to offer for your perusal.

"Uppity Women of Medieval Times" by Vicki León





You can find information about this book, and others by the same author, on her website http://www.uppitywomenrule.com/Books/thebooks.html

Incidentally, this was a book that I gave to Mrs. Ho Ho several years ago.

I have no fear that introducing this book to this audience will result in a new generation of uppity women being released upon the world - it's way too late to worry about that!


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's a new one. To begin, I'll start with a line from a Bleu song:

"You've been burned real bad but I won't do you like that... Why don't you trust me? Go ahead and trust me. Cuz' I think that, I think you can love me."

I wish women knew how to trust better. I know, I'm well aware that every woman has been in a situation where a guy has been a complete scumbag and treated much worse than how she deserves. However, I'm talking about trusting a guy once he's given you very little/no reason NOT to trust him. It hurts us when we've been completely honest with you about EVERYTHING when you poke and prod at tiny little facets of our lives. Then you have the gall to call us "defensive?" YOU are the one that puts us in that not-so-wonderful position where you're drilling questions at us that are not warrented.

If you are still getting to know a guy, then yes... skepticism is fine. And it's perfectly okay to have little worries in the back of your head even when we have gained your trust. Just please don't always act on them. It makes us frustrated and feeling like we haven't been good enough for you for you to believe in us.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 12, 2007)

hmmm... ok got one:

When I say I'm feeling giddy as a prom queen... It doesn't give you the justification to out and buy me a prom dress. 

A) Its a figure of speech

B) Its money that could be spent at Taco Bell

C) Do I look like I have the hips for it?


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 12, 2007)

UberAris said:


> hmmm... ok got one:
> 
> When I say I'm feeling giddy as a prom queen... It doesn't give you the justification to out and buy me a prom dress.
> 
> ...



I feel the sudden need to beat you with a stick. 

=Divals


----------



## UberAris (Feb 12, 2007)

Divals said:


> I feel the sudden need to beat you with a stick.
> 
> =Divals



*pulls pulls out goalie stick*

bring it Divals


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 12, 2007)

UberAris said:


> *pulls pulls out goalie stick*
> 
> bring it Divals



*pulls pulls out sword*

Eh, it's not a stick, but it'll suffice 

=Divals


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 12, 2007)

Divals said:


> *pulls pulls out sword*
> 
> Eh, it's not a stick, but it'll suffice
> 
> =Divals



What's with you with swords lately?

You are either fond of double-entendres you have real phallus fixation.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 12, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> What's with you with swords lately?
> 
> You are either fond of double-entendres you have real phallus fixation.



Not true. I have a sword collection, and they are close to hand and close to mind...

=Divals


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 12, 2007)

Divals said:


> they are close to hand and close to mind...



OKay, that totally gave me giggles.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 12, 2007)

Now I don't mean to upset anyone here, but its a little known fact that a goalie stick beats a sword hands down (yes, even a Katana). how is this you may ask? Sheer force of awesomeness...

Oh Divals, I started up my own sword collection back home. right now I have 2 full tang katana's ones 46" from tip to haft, the other 45". the longer one is lighter, but the shorter is broader.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 12, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Now I don't mean to upset anyone here, but its a little known fact that a goalie stick beats a sword hands down (yes, even a Katana). how is this you may ask? Sheer force of awesomeness...
> 
> Oh Divals, I started up my own sword collection back home. right now I have 2 full tang katana's ones 46" from tip to haft, the other 45". the longer one is lighter, but the shorter is broader.



Spiffy.. are they replicas or functional?

=Divals


----------



## UberAris (Feb 12, 2007)

Divals said:


> Spiffy.. are they replicas or functional?
> 
> =Divals



The real deal, can cut through steel wire w/o damaging the blade's edge. They're Masahiro blades (the company/swordsmiths).


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 12, 2007)

UberAris said:


> The real deal, can cut through steel wire w/o damaging the blade's edge. They're Masahiro blades (the company/swordsmiths).



Ooh shiny.

=Divals


----------



## UberAris (Feb 12, 2007)

Divals said:


> Ooh shiny.
> 
> =Divals



buy real or go home


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 12, 2007)

UberAris said:


> buy real or go home



I'm poor, bitch


----------



## UberAris (Feb 12, 2007)

Divals said:


> I'm poor, bitch



go home


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 12, 2007)

UberAris said:


> go home



I just spent almost $400 fixing my car in the past couple months.

YOU go home. 

=Divals


----------



## UberAris (Feb 12, 2007)

Divals said:


> I just spent almost $400 fixing my car in the past couple months.
> 
> YOU go home.
> 
> =Divals



mmm... nah, I have a memory-foam mattress here. I ain't leaving anytime soon


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 12, 2007)

Burning bridges is not a good thing. The grass often isn't greener on the other side.
Carrying on a dispute to meet your needs is not less controlling than me trying to stop and put out that burning bridge.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think there's too much else I can add, so, thanks fellas!

Me? I value honesty and communication. If there's a problem, TALK to me about it!

One of my best friends for the past several years is a younger, attractive woman. Since we want different things in life and she really isn't my type...she's short and petite (I do have a small crush on her), we get along great as friends. In fact, I have a handful of female friends. When I'm in a relationship, I'm there for THAT person and noone else.

Be yourself, if you want to do something, feel free to let me know.


Dennis


----------



## Paw Paw (Feb 20, 2007)

I ran into this situation recently.

Yes, I have friends that are "Family". That does not mean that I am on the "DL" or bisexual. It means that I know who I am, and have no fear.

Peace,
2P.

p.s.

My lesbian friends should be thanked. They are the reason I know how to do that thing.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone made the mistake of bringing a hockey stick to a swordfight


----------



## Littleghost (Jun 21, 2007)

-You know how you say you like openness and honesty? So do I. If I ask you a question you don't want to answer, say so. Or explain why. Don't do some stereotypical girl trick to get out of it; I'm a man, but I'm not stupid.

-I understand it's hard to decide whether to be a 'modern' woman or an old fashioned gal. But you don't get to have the benefits of both and the responsibilities of neither.

-If you really are down on yourself, don't belittle my attempts to cheer you up or make you feel sexy, help me. But if you're just fishing for compliments, you either need to let me get in a word edgewise or find someone who really will worship you.

-I know you're spending all that time trying to look perfect for our date, but if you show up late or not at all, you've ruined it for both of us. Wear jeans or call at least.


----------



## Littleghost (Jun 21, 2007)

UberAris said:


> When I say I'm feeling giddy as a prom queen... It doesn't give you the justification to out and buy me a prom dress.


Which scarily brings to mind:
I'm a patient and flexible guy, but putting up a fuss about wanting to braid my hair or pretty me up with makeup will _not_ score you points with me. Would you want me to dress you up in a suit and tie? I thought not.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't feel like typing it all again...my hands hurt.....

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=352150&postcount=21


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 21, 2007)

I cannot read your mind. Talk to me. If it's important to you, don't be so vague. 

If you're too uncomfortable holding my hand, don't be so comfortable spending my money. (No, I don't think one's a trade for the other but I do think you can open your mouth and help me work out a way that we can be comfortable all the way around).

I'm not going to chase you. It isn't that you're not worth it, it's just that head games are immature and pointless.

I love the way your vagina smells and tastes; don't sweat it. I wouldn't be here if I didn't really want to be. Also, if there is something truly funky going on, we're adults and we can handle it.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 21, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I cannot read your mind. Talk to me. If it's important to you, don't be so vague.
> 
> If you're too uncomfortable holding my hand, don't be so comfortable spending my money. (No, I don't think one's a trade for the other but I do think you can open your mouth and help me work out a way that we can be comfortable all the way around).
> 
> ...




AMEN!! Sorry...I know I'm not a guy, but Rebecca...I have to rep you for this.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 9, 2007)

... I'm glad you asked.

Don't look for things for me to do.

Don't ask for me to be brutally honest and then lock me out of the bedroom. I'm tired of knocking down the door anyway.

Don't tell me what a good driver you are... show me.

I'd be happy to take out the trash.

The car is a tool, a weapon even, not your changing room, a vanity, or a phone booth.

Stay off of the phone for a change.

Stay off of the internet for a change.

Scratch my back.

Let me brush your hair.

Stay out of my way if you see 'that' look in my eye...

Never follow me into my cave. There's a fire breathing dragon in there that's rather uninterested in good manners.

Smell good.

Taste good.

Make my eyes twinkle when I see you.

Don't get to fretting if I don't feel like talking. You have girlfriends that are plenty adept at all of that 24/7.

Never leave me.

Wear your hair long. Even when it goes gray. It adds to your feminity.

Don't wear too much make up.

Tell me when my breath is bad. Don't worry, I can take it.

Tell me what you like more than what you don't like.

Put my hands where you want them, too.

Talk to me when I'm under the car. It's easier to listen when I've got a vehicle suspended over me. Besides, I like the company.

Don't toy with me. Paybacks are beyond wicked.

Don't be my opponent, be my right hand.

Don't start anything I can't finish.

I don't like to compete with a vibrator.

If I ever go quiet in an argument---you lose.

Play with me. Even work can be fun.

Work on your own manners. You can remind me to be considerate, though.

Never hold out on me.

I'm smarter than I look and you'd better get used to it.

_Oh, I could think of a truckload more of these..._ some are obvious and some not so,

The biggest one is this:

Bitterness and bitchiness; hatefullness and a cutting tongue will guarrantee your loneliness. I'll be long gone before the door closes behind me. I promise.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 9, 2007)

...almost forgot this one, too:

Bend over.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2007)

I wish all the lovely ladies here knew how sweet of a guy I am.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> I'll be long gone before the door closes behind me. I promise.



To be totally honest? Based on the disgusting mysoginy in your post, I doubt that any women would really regret seeing that.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 9, 2007)

My wish is that women would understand that men want to be desired just as much as they do.

I was lucky to have known one such woman.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 10, 2007)

Have me over for dinner once in a while.

Don't mind if I just start pulling weeds in your yard... it's something to do.

Leave the light on if I get drunk and stay out too late.

Keep plenty of old underwear around that you don't mind me ripping off of you.

Don't mind me.

Expect me to drop the ball now and then.

Power tools are not battery operated.

Don't be so polite or we'll be here all evening.

Trust me.

Ice cubes are nice sometimes.

Please don't call me bad names. I can't stand your hatred.

Believe that sometimes I respect your opinion more than my own.

Don't eat anything I wouldn't.

Run slower. Give me a chance to catch you.

Be on time for dinner? I'm going to be ready before you are.

I'll wear the pants. You wear the frilly underwear... please.

I like it when you like me back.

You can can bite down, but not too hard.

ps:

my-soggy-what? Spell that?


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 10, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I'm making two of these threads, one for men and one for women. Women, just this once please let the guys have their say without commenting. If each side knows they won't be attacked by the opposite sex for their words, maybe we'll get truer answers and might all learn something.


 
I may agree with some of the women here-but according to the outline of the original poster-all replies should be without comment


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 10, 2007)

... I checked out some of the things that RedVelvet said about men on the sister thread to this one. Pulls no punches. Works for me. Didn't get any complaints either, did you Red? Oh, well...


Be smarter than the other womenzes.

No that's not a banana. I really am happy to see you.

Fondling is mandatory.

Let me read to you in bed.

Use proper diction when you demand attending to.

Don't steal all of my t shirts.

The animals do not sleep in bed with us.

Choose your battles and make sure you are wearing an old bra.

Remember that my tongue is in my cheek when its not in yours.

Don't lecture me. Your cat and I will have the same look on our faces.

Let me hold you.

Give it a rest.

Shake your hair every once in awhile just to see if I'll notice.

Protect me from your girlfriends.

Try not to laugh when I'm spazzing out.

Learn how to change a tire... that way you can tell someone else how to do it for you besides me.

Mean it when you say thank you. I do.

Don't point that thing at me.

Break your own stuff when you're mad at me and don't sew me up in the bedsheets, either. I'm claustrophobic.

Don't tell your girlfriends _everything_.

I'm having a blast. It's not as much fun if you aren't, too.

Roll your eyes. Go ahead. I dare you. 

Don't explain to me why you are eating the eclaire. Just eat the eclaire.

Remind me that I am in lust with your brains, too.


----------



## Mini (Jul 10, 2007)

Christ on Crutches, find a battle worth fighting.  

Dude, ya' made me laugh. As I'm pretty sure that's what you were going for, thanks.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Sits on your face ..and farts...I love when we CUM at the same time...:wubu:



You call that a fart? Switch places---I'll blow your eardrums out princess.:wubu:


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 10, 2007)

...but it looks like all of the men follow directions better than (many) women. Any of you guys post over on the gurlz thread? No? I didn't think so. Should we forgive them? Hell, why not.

New list:

At least pretend like you can follow directions.

If you _can_ follow directions, show me, don't tell me.

Yes, I can follow directions, too.

Don't tell me where to go if you don't know yourself.

What do you like?

Listen as well as you pride yourself for doing.

Look me in the eye when you want my attention.

Smile a lot.

Laugh at me---but not in front of our friends.

Nick name me something that'll make me purr.

Don't mind if I do; do mind if I don't.

Make love outdoors with me.

Watch my back. I can't help but watch yours.

Let me hold your hand.

Walk with me at evening.

Pretend you still think I'm hot someday when I'm on a Geritol IV. You know how fragile I am already.

Don't go away angry. You'll just make it worse. That's my job.

Be happy for me that I finally found someone who could put up with me.

Be a prude in public and a prostitute in private. Exceptions welcome. Throw in a little librarian, too. Smart is double sexy.

Don't pull that---it hurts.

Spell "misogynist". Look in the dictionary. It's a few listings below "misjudged","maligned", and "malocclusion". Yeah, I can read, too

Give me some kind of signal when you're ready to leave. I'm always ready to leave...

Try to keep it clean in front of my parents.

Most of the time I prefer your company.:batting:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2007)

Lord Almighty where does one begin. Ah I got it. The one thing I wish women knew.

1. I don't care about the exes in your life. Or where he took you to dinner or how the two of you got along. If it was so great why are the two of you apart?.

2. I don't need to look at every damn jewelry store in a mall. They say diamonds are a girls best friend. That's heart warming. You're best friend is a rock that is inpenetrable to heat and moisture and is always cold. 

3. If you drag me to a party for your coworkers, and some of the coworkers' dates and I talk sports its because we can't relate to all your hijinks in the workplace and the whole outside looking in bit is wearing thin

4. Sometimes being held and enjoying a quiet evening can be nice.

5. Complaining about someone being 3 minutes early isn't nice.

I'll let you know if more comes to mind.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 10, 2007)

I didn't put your foot in your mouth. You did. I have enough to be guilty for.

Don't expect me to worship your feelings. You don't worship mine.

Have fun with me as long as we have two-gether.

Give me a reason to leave you... and I will.

You get to show me the door... in.

Don't pretend I am smart enough to make a fool out of you.

Quit kidding yourself and you'll quit victimizing me.

Jump in... the water's fine, really... Hey, my nipples don't do that!

Check my pockets in the laundry. I might have missed something.

I like the smell of your clothes, too.

I know my beard scratches and makes your face red, but you look cute with 'kool-aid' lips...

I like all of your cats. Keep them off my bed.

Every once in a while, remind me of our first date.

You have no idea how much I really love you.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh yeah some more pearls of wisdom came to me as I read other posts.

6. The whole object throwing temper tantrum followed by the "Oh its my hormones so you have to love me and adore me". Hey that works on tv not real life. If you're that unstable then please go. 

7. If I tell you I am helping out or going out for coffee with a friend. Then yes I am out with just a friend. If I have to explain that more then 3 times and I have the same answer each time then its not my fault you can't listen.

8. If I start to answer a question you ask and you start talking over the top of me. Please don't waste my time by asking me more questions I won't answer. And please don't do the eye batting and the "We don't talk anymore". Again may work in a Streisand movie, but since I don't like Streisand its just popcorn salt to me.

9. Just because your friends have messed up lives doesn't give you an excuse to try to mess up mine.

10. Its not my fault that your coworkers don't like you. I can't be blamed for things that strangers do 20-30 miles away.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2007)

Good point Cammy but some folks want to be the center of attention *shrugs*


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 10, 2007)

Why are you drinking that swill?

I love the smell of your crutches.

Don't tell me what you like. Have someone in your family tell me.

Pets are for losers. If you're lonely, get a house plant.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 10, 2007)

In the spirit of fairness I went to my JohnGreyBarbaraDeAngelisDaliThe LlamaBabarThe ElephantHelenKeller reference book to translate this post and came up with some interesting stuff.

Don't look for things for me to do.
I feel bad when it seems like Im being treated as a servant
Don't ask for me to be brutally honest and then lock me out of the bedroom. I'm tired of knocking down the door anyway.
I would like equalty in our relationship
Don't tell me what a good driver you are... show me.
Actions speak louder than words	
I'd be happy to take out the trash.
I want to be useful
The car is a tool, a weapon even, not your changing room, a vanity, or a phone booth.
I worry about your saftey
Stay off of the phone for a change.
I like my time with you
Stay off of the internet for a change.
I love my time with you
Scratch my back.
I like it when you touch me
Let me brush your hair.
I like to show you that I desire you
Stay out of my way if you see 'that' look in my eye...
Never follow me into my cave. There's a fire breathing dragon in there that's rather uninterested in good manners.
Sometimes I get upset and need a little space to come to terms with that anger. Sometimes I like to have some Me time
Smell good.
Taste good.
I like it when you take care of yourself
Make my eyes twinkle when I see you.
Wow! You look great!
Don't get to fretting if I don't feel like talking. You have girlfriends that are plenty adept at all of that 24/7.
I appreciate that you are concerned about me
Never leave me.
Sometimes I need a little reassurance
Wear your hair long. Even when it goes gray. It adds to your feminity.
I enjoy you and all of your womanhood
Don't wear too much make up.
Sometimesless is more 
Tell me when my breath is bad. Don't worry, I can take it.
I dont mind self improvement
Tell me what you like more than what you don't like.
You attract more flies with honey than with vinegar
Put my hands where you want them, too.
(Nothing to comment)
Talk to me when I'm under the car. It's easier to listen when I've got a vehicle suspended over me. Besides, I like the company.
I like company while doing chores
Don't toy with me. Paybacks are beyond wicked.
Please dont play with my emotions. 
Don't be my opponent, be my right hand.
Be my partner and I will be yours
I don't like to compete with a vibrator.
Go easy on my male ego and I will do the same
If I ever go quiet in an argument---you lose.
If we stop communicating-WE both lose
Play with me. Even work can be fun.
I really like being with you and having your around
Work on your own manners. You can remind me to be considerate, though.
I like it when we respect each other
Never hold out on me.
I like it when we share
I'm smarter than I look and you'd better get used to it.
I want to be appreciated
The biggest one is this:
Bitterness and bitchiness; hatefullness and a cutting tongue will guarantee your loneliness. I'll be long gone before the door closes behind me. I promise.
I strive to have respect for myself and in doing so I cannot allow negativity in my life.


"Erleichda"


----------



## fatlane (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't think I saw these mentioned... so here goes.

1. Sometimes our scrotums get wedged in strange ways and we have to reach in to readjust the settings. Please understand.

That's about it. There are things I could direct at individual women, but that's the one thing I would want other women to know. There can be real pain between the legs if we sit down in a bad way.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 10, 2007)

rollerballsrollerballs


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 10, 2007)

In the spirit of fairness I went to my JohnGreyBarbaraDeAngelisDaliThe LlamaBabarThe ElephantHelenKeller reference book to translate this post and came up with some interesting stuff.


Don't look for things for me to do.
I feel bad when it seems like Im being treated as a servant
Don't ask for me to be brutally honest and then lock me out of the bedroom. I'm tired of knocking down the door anyway.
I would like equality in our relationship
Don't tell me what a good driver you are... show me.
Actions speak louder than words	
I'd be happy to take out the trash.
I love to be useful
The car is a tool, a weapon even, not your changing room, a vanity, or a phone booth.
I worry about your safety
Stay off of the phone for a change.
I like my time with you
Stay off of the internet for a change.
I love my time with you
Scratch my back.
I like it when you touch me
Let me brush your hair.
I like to show you that I desire you
Stay out of my way if you see 'that' look in my eye...
Never follow me into my cave. There's a fire breathing dragon in there that's rather uninterested in good manners.
Sometimes I get upset and need a little space to come to terms with that anger. Sometimes I like to have some Me time
Smell good.
Taste good.
I like it when you take care of yourself
Make my eyes twinkle when I see you.
Wow! You look great!
Don't get to fretting if I don't feel like talking. You have girlfriends that are plenty adept at all of that 24/7.
I appreciate that you are concerned about me
Never leave me.
Sometimes I need a little reassurance
Wear your hair long. Even when it goes gray. It adds to your feminity.
I enjoy you and all of your womanhood
Don't wear too much make up.
Sometimesless is more 
Tell me when my breath is bad. Don't worry, I can take it.
I dont mind self improvement
Tell me what you like more than what you don't like.
You attract more flies with honey than with vinegar. Be Positive
Put my hands where you want them, too.
(Nothing to comment)
Talk to me when I'm under the car. It's easier to listen when I've got a vehicle suspended over me. Besides, I like the company.
I like company while doing chores
Don't toy with me. Paybacks are beyond wicked.
Please dont play with my emotions. 
Don't be my opponent, be my right hand.
Be my partner and I will be yours
I don't like to compete with a vibrator.
Go easy on my male ego and I will do the same
If I ever go quiet in an argument---you lose.
If we stop communicating-WE both lose
Play with me. Even work can be fun.
I really like being with you and having your around
Work on your own manners. You can remind me to be considerate, though.
I like it when we respect each other
Never hold out on me.
I like it when we share
I'm smarter than I look and you'd better get used to it.
I want to be appreciated
The biggest one is this:
Bitterness and bitchiness; hatefullness and a cutting tongue will guarantee your loneliness. I'll be long gone before the door closes behind me. I promise.
I strive to have respect for myself and for you and in doing so I cannot allow negativity in my life.


"Erleichda"


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 10, 2007)

... but the distributor is still good. Soon as 24 hours is up I'll thank you folks proper. On My Word.

Keep it coming. Hey badder-badder-badder swing. We're not demoralizing anyone here, are we? Victims? Anyone? Even in spite of my press! You boys and gurlz sing with the angels, come together right now...

(Frankly, I like the women to post, rainybabe;... means they still like men... a little bit... sort of... kain't foller directions tho---Hold fast. We're over here looking across the lake at Camp Spillinover wondering when will it ever end. 

OK. To be blunt:

We're over here checking on you girls, too.)

face it: this page is NOW like Saturday Night Live for men (do you really miss missing me?), and these other guys (not me) can still get the point across with humor and grace, even if the other 'theys' can't quit buttin' in, _right_!? Hecklers abound. Goes with the territory. Some of them are flappable---and some are not. You know who you are. All comers welcome, right guys? We know what it means when 'they' cross the line towards us, dont we? Am I the only one that gets this delightful asymmetry?


I admit it: I love for you to butt in... just so I can see you make that face and (everybody) 'ROLL YOUR EYES'.

Yeah. You know what I see in the girl I fell in love with. Isn't that so?

Women are the delight in my life, and I'll kick anyone's rump that would be contrary to it.

Only _one_ makes me delight in the journey's end, though. She knows her name. Discretion _is_ the greater part of valor according to me.

The rest of you entirely overestimate me. Shucks.............

Who couldn't love the likes of all of you? ALL of you? Humanly impossible. Some have already shown me how impossible it would be to even give me a drink of water. Are you kidding? Need a vodka chaser---shaken not stirred. Cheapskates. 

Now who's judging who? If you guessed 'neither of us', read on:

You read crap into my wrytings and tell me what I THINK AND FEEL as if you knew how you felt, you bundle of electricity. And I still let you slither away. Then you rare up and bite and I simply show you my tail and you relax---

Renderings are in order.

Gentlemen, correct me if I'm wrong. We really don't want to pull out the big guns... until its big gun time, do we?

Get an Amen to that?

This is a Love Love relationship. That's right. I'm a God-loving-earth-respecting-water-enthralled-more-than-you-bargained-for-educated-hippie-moron.

(the rest of you don't have to acknowledge this outburst)

Somebody boil the frog.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice thing about this thread, is some of the ladies post and you sort of get their perspective. I wish women would know that men do have a place in the world and not for someone to bash ala Friedan & the Feminist Movement..


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 10, 2007)

vardon_grip said:


> In the spirit of fairness I went to my JohnGreyBarbaraDeAngelisDaliThe LlamaBabarThe ElephantHelenKeller reference book to translate this post and came up with some interesting stuff.
> 
> 
> Don't look for things for me to do.
> ...



love indeed.


----------



## Tina (Jul 10, 2007)

This is the men's thread -- women, stay out. If there are any more nasty posts, the whole thread will be moved to Hyde Park, which isn't really where this thread was intended for. Seems like everyone should have said their piece by now, so let's get back to the regularly-scheduled programming, okay? [/mod]


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 10, 2007)

...you'd say that. We all need to go get a beer.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 10, 2007)

Except for those of us who prefer not to consume alcohol. 

I'll still drink poison, though: Beijing tap water in a dirty glass, please!


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 11, 2007)

... I kind of miss all that mouthing off that got pulled. Oh, well, I hear there's a lot of women talk going on across the lake at Camp Spillinover. Tell 'em tnek sent you... then be prepared to run.

Seriously, they've got some great things over there on the sisters thread for us to read. Navigate at your own risk. RedVelvet, rainyday, and several others have excellent things to say. Worth the read.

So here you go:

When I'm buried in work and commitments, help me lighten up.

I'm not trying to walk ahead of you, I just take long steps.

Money is no object, except when we don't have any.

You are a good part of my inspiration.

Let me do the hard part in the world. I wear that leathery look better than you do.

Emperors of ancient China and Japan held women in high esteem as advisors in their royal courts. I am counting on your insight, too, my Empress.

Don't ever lose that touchy feely thing you do.

I hate that lamp. I'm going to accidently break it if you don't do something better with it.

Eat with me at least once a day. The intimacy is bonding.

You can talk to me anytime, but sometimes are better than others.

Make it clear that you are venting, not looking for solutions.

I'm not a girl, so spare me the girl talk.

I like going shopping with you, as long as you know where you are going.

I like that you like my opinion.

I like that you like to please me. Ditto.

OK, I won't tear down the motorcycle carbs in the kitchen sink. We've got a tub for that.

Allright, I won't stay up so late, but it means I'll be getting up very early.

When you are proud of me, I feel like I can do almost anything.

I'm not looking at your crotch, I just like the way your hips move.

You're looking at my crotch, aren't you?

Make all the noise you want during lovemaking, just don't wake the neighbors... yet.

If you want to remember my birthday, don't do it with a pair of socks or a tie, OK?

Write your birthday and our anniversary down somewhere where I'll see it.

I hope its not too much trouble, but I really like the way you wash the car...

That damn poodle isn't a real dog. My doberman is.

Locking me out of the bedroom will only insure broken hinges. Nobody locks me out of my own house or any part of it. Besides, I just kicked the door down to get my pillow. Was planning on sleeping on the couch anyway. Care to join me?

TV is sometimes more than a distraction. It's a tool of meditation to reach a higher conscious plane.

Feeling good is your job. Feeling you is my job.

Keep the frilly stuff around the house to a minimum, please. What will my friends think?

I like it when you wear tight clothes, too, but don't cut off your circulation on my account...

Yes, I was looking at that woman. It means as little as stopping to smell the roses.

Don't make me work too hard for it. Remember, there are plenty out there ready to just give it away...

You don't want a 'pussy' and I don't want a 'dick'. We should be able to get along.

I like your mother as long as she doesn't interfere.

Wear your hair like that more often.

Don't be surprised if I try to ravage you in the reference section the next time we go to the library. Just trying to get debriefed, is all.

I'm not sulking when I'm quiet. Not this time, anyway.

Tell me dinner's ready about thirty minutes in advance. That will usually give me time to wind things up and make myself presentable.

I like to cook, too. Yeah, I know that turns you on.

Read to me from your latest literary indulgence. I may or may not be interested in it, but I am interested in hearing your voice.

I like it when you lay your head on my shoulder and sigh.

Leave the cats outside for a change. I promise, they'll get used to it.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 11, 2007)

... I really like your cats. I have an African Grey. We need to keep them apart. She stays indoors, too.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 11, 2007)

Despite any jokes I may make to the contrary, I love cats  especially with ketchup.

...I forgot what I've already said. -.-

=Divals


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm a man...but I can change...if I have to...I guess...


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 12, 2007)

...Since we've already shown tremendous decorum and restraint over here, lets dispense with that old thing and try something new: A joke or a line in a song that is in keeping with the thread theme. No biting, no scratching. That's my job. After all, I'm real, real gone.

I'll start:

"I'm a genuine example of a social disease"---Elton John

Translation:
What you see is... just on the surface. It's really much worse than that...

"Sometimes I lied to make her happy,
sometimes she'd lie to me to see if would lie some more."---Statler Bros

Trans:
Don't expect me to voluntarily put my foot in my mouth. You seem to know how to do it for me and I let you do it, in case you don't know that.

"You can't have your Kate and Edith, too..."---Statler Bros

Trans:
Sorry, honey, all men aren't into that despite what you've been told. I have to have you all to myself when I have to have you.

"We fixed a tire and we drove like hell,
we kissed like fire in a cheap motel..."---Aaron Neville

Trans:
Sometimes intense situations make me want to ravage you. It's way better than being angry.

"A tear may appear when I hold you near..."

Trans:
"...but that's for the sweet things you do"---George Jones


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 12, 2007)

"Love is the delusion that one woman is different from the others."----H.L. Mencken


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 13, 2007)

Trans: You have so much more to hate me for: I spell better than you do and your cats prefer to sleep with me. Damn, that's gotta hurt.

"I'm not evil, I'm just drawn that way'---Jessica Rabbitt

Trans: Looks are meant to be deceiving. My heart isn't.

'Don't think twice, it's alright"---Bob Dylan

Trans: I've got your back covered. Can we go to sleep now?

"Don't you worry 'bout a thing, pretty momma, don't you worry 'bout a thing; 'cause I'll be standing in the wing when you check it out'--- Stevie Wonder

Trans: Your fretting is making me nervous.

"Well, Go-Olly ma'am, Ah didn't mean nothing lack thay-at. Ah thank you misunderstood me..."---Gomer Pyle, USMC

The time I spend explaining myself is better spent with you another way.

"Walk through this world with me, go where I go"---George Jones

Trans: I can't do this without you.

"You got me darlin' please, Layla"---Eric Clapton

Trans: You don't have to play dirty games to get what you want.

"I think you're really groovy, let's go out to a movie, Eleanor, dear, I think I love you"---the Turtles

Let me be spontaneous.

"...And chlorine, carbon, cobalt, copper, tungsten, tin and sodium,

These are the only ones of which
the news has come to Ha'vard
And there may be many others
But they haven't been discavard."---Tom Lehrer

Sometimes I just want to show off what I know. Bear with me. I crave your adulation.

"Don't eat the yellow snow"---Frank Zappa

Trans: Somethings are just obvious and don't require my input.

"Pretty eyed, pirate smile"---Elton John

Trans: Ooof. Don't use it against me.

"Someday you'll know I was the one, but tomorrow may rain so I'll follow the sun"---McCartney & Lennon

Trans: Don't deny the clues. You got daylight standing right in front of you.

"Country girl I think you're pretty, got to make you understand, got no others in the city, let me be your country man."---Neil Young

Trans: Don't doubt my faithfulness to you. You're the only drink for me.

"I know where you keep your gun... suppose that's something..."---James Bond

Trans: sometimes getting the draw on me will do no more than catch you with your ammunition in my hand. Go ahead, pull the trigger. Click.


----------



## biodieselman (Jul 13, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> ... I kind of miss all that mouthing off that got pulled. Oh, well, I hear there's a lot of women talk going on across the lake at Camp Spillinover. Tell 'em tnek sent you... then be prepared to run....


 
I can *totally* relate to much of your masculine, manly mullings, tnek. Occasionally it's good to get away from the constant cackling of hens & hear manly things because I never quite know the 'PC' thing to say to 'men' like this. 

"Remember men, I'm pullin' for ya, we're all in this together" 

*************************************************************************************************

All right now!, Every one sit down!, be seated!, have a seat!, every one!, sit down!. 

OK, all rise! 

(All recite together!) "*Quando omni flunkus moritati*" 
_(translation..."If all else fails, play dead.".)_ 

Bow your heads for the Man's Prayer. 

I'm a man...but I can change...if I have to...I guess... 

Wag, I didn't know you were a member of the "International Possum Brotherhood".


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

They just have simple doctrines.

1) Duct Tape Solves Everything.

In layman's terms: 
If it moves and shouldn't, use WD40.
If it shouldn't move and doesn't, use duct tape.
If it [none of the above], blow it up.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Don't ask me to tell you the truth and then get pissed off when I do...
> 
> fa_man_stan



I HATE it when women do that. Why do they do that? I wish women would realize that men are not like them. If you want to be with a man who is like a woman, date gay guys.


----------



## malvineous (Jul 18, 2007)

I thought of something new to put on here.

Women should learn how to debate properly. When they argue, it seems what they do for the most part is repeat their position over and over, filibuster, or use the but it happened to me and this is how I feel about it line. This is not debate. It goes point, then COUNTERpoint.

But most importantly, women need to learn how to react when theyve won. It is hard for a man to admit that hes wrong, but if he knows he is, he will do so every time. It usually happens quickly though, so I think many women tend to miss it and continue the fight. Also, when a man admits that hes wrong and then follows it up with an explanation about how he reached that conclusion, this is NOT continuing the argument. He already let the woman win, hes only telling her that hes not a complete idiot, and tries to help her see that there may be a logical reason for him to reach the conclusion that he did. The proper response would be to acknowledge his mistake as having been a logical one to him, but a mistake none the less, and then change the subject so everyone can go on with their day.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 18, 2007)

why is it when you ask women a question about "what do you like?" they respond with some general "lots of things" and when you ask to elaborate they just clam up worse then Harpo Marx with a horn.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 19, 2007)

If you don't want the "Where is the _____?" question, leave things where I put them, and/or put things in consistent logical places.

And when I ask the dreaded question and you give me a smarta$$ed answer and generally try to make me feel like an ass for asking, and it is later determined that yes in deed you were the one responsible for the missing item's location, denying it and/or acting like it and the verbal slams were no big deal does not cut it.

Oh, and the spices and cookbook cabinet is NOT the place for the cheese slicer...and neither I nor the dogs or cats put it there.


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Jul 19, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> My Transformers, GI Joes and Universal Monster toys are NOT dolls. They are action figures. Now my Jems and Barbies, those are dolls



ha ha ha ha ha now women really don't get that do they ?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 19, 2007)

and why is it when something goes wrong and you weren't anywhere around, the woman is trying to pin it on you like its your fault the mall didn't have the purse she wanted or the shoes she liked were in the wrong color. Hello I am not a buyer or a shoemaker.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 19, 2007)

Do not use me for an excuse to your family and/or friends for something that was your doing...and don't expect me to lie to cover for you when you do.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 19, 2007)

Just because I was born with a tool attached to me does not automatically mean that am mechanically iclined.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 19, 2007)

Or that we know how things got broken. And why do they get upset when we watch a sporting event say like THRILLA IN MANILA Ali/Fraiser III and yes we know how the fight ends but why do you get mad when we still re watch it.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 19, 2007)

There are certain movies that I will watch when I find them. Over and over and over again. 

Movies like:

Rocky
Goodfellas
Caddieshack
Godfather
Easy Rider
ANY INDIANA JONES MOVIE
and of course Animal House

They are guy movies, we don't watch them, we absorb them.....the language, the nuance, the movements. We need this when we are drinking with other guys in a social setting. Quotes can then flow seamlessly with great diction, clarity, timing, and delivery to split the sides of our compadres. 

....otherwise we have nothing else to talk about, like, say, labor and childbirth.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 24, 2007)

... is tame by you. A break is due.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, there's women and then there are women. You fall into the latter category.

Intense is my middle name.

Play with me, just make sure I'm in on the joke.

Don't eat anything I wouldn't... please.

Love me like you mean it. I can't love you any other way...

Don't run after me with those scissors.

I don't like it when you get too hot, either.

Keep my thoughts to yourself.

Tell all of your friends what a great lover I am. Otherwise, I prefer our affairs were private.

Do that thing you do more often.

I may watch the same movie over and over again. It's not that I didn't get it, it's that I want to get it again...

You don't have to worry about me... but I do like your concern.

Men can fake sex---but not a hard on. What can you do?

When I say leave me alone, I mean I crave you, but not right now.

Fine. Go ahead and run with scissors.

Flirting with me will get you laid.

No pets in bed---you are the only audience I want. Besides, have you ever noticed how the cats look at us...?

Help me be a better man, but don't try to make me into something.

Sometimes I lust after you for no good reason.

I can't stay angry at you but I can still be pretty pissed off.

I'm your greatest admirer. Don't let either of us forget it.

No, I've never read Byron. Have you ever seen 'The Temple Of Doom?'

I wasn't ever aware that I was such a bastard until you pointed it out to me. Thanks for sharing.

Please quit running with the damned scissors, will you...

My love is eternal. How 'bout yours?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 25, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> No pets in bed---you are the only audience I want. Besides, have you ever noticed how the cats look at us...?



IT'S SO TRUE. They're a race of voyeurs.

=Divals


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 10, 2007)

Seriously, I have to file a disclaimer: On behalf of myself and my bretheren I have an accumulation of experience---not all my own---from which to draw upon. Nothing is aimed at anyone in particular. If you've seen 'yourself' in my writings, don't get paranoid. I expect you to at some point...



I dont mind if youre not ready to go on time. As long as its something I didnt want to go to, anyway.

Since I depend on you to be my greatest fan, be gentle with your critiques unless, of course, Im just being an animal.

Youll often have to tell me whats erotic to you because Im otherwise on a breadcrumb trail, you coy thing, you.

Ive been called worse names by dock whores. Youre just trying to annoy me, right?

I will without notification be examining your flaps, rudder, and tail. Keep them serviceable.

As a matter of fact, I have read Byron and Shelley. Thats not all you dont know about me.

Its good to talk dirty in private, Spanky.

You may have to remind me to date you from time to time. I get distracted.

You flatter me when you call me a womanizer. Dont do that. Im unworthy.

Im just as amused by the things about me that turn you on as you are about the things about you that turn me on.

Adrenalin is often a guys drug of choice... even over beer. Use this knowledge wisely.

You say: "love you, fuck you, kiss me, go-to-hell, dont call me a cunt you know lots of four letter words, dont you?

Taking the initiative is a good thing.

No, Im not lazy. No, Im not stupid. No, you arent right and no, I dont want to talk about it.

Candles are great. Please dont put them everywhere. The cats and I are running out space to sit.

If you want me to eat that make sure youve washed it.

Time away from you usually charges my battery in your favor.

Both statements are true: Love is a many splendored thing, and, sex is sex. Sometimes its flowers and candy, sometimes its in the barn with hay.

Honey, I dont make you take a test to see if you know me or love me. Dont make me take one, either... especially out of Cosmo.

If you do make me take a test and for some strange reason I pass, will that be enough?

Repetition. I learn by repetition. Repetition. Repetition. Repetition. Ive noticed you repeat yourself a lot.

What have I done for you lately? Well, right now Im going to let you answer your own question. Hows that for starters?

Please tell me one person, including yourself, that loves your cats hair on their clothes. I'm waiting.

Trust me when I say trust me. At least act like you do, but don't sabotage me.

If I say incoming I may mean heads up or heads down, but if I say, run I mean RUN, BABY, RUN.

When I say I want another chance, remember all of the chances I gave you, dammit.

Love me or leave me---make up your mind, but dont leave me, you asshole.

Is your ass too fat? Yes, thank goodness.

Are your boobs too big? Did you really ask me that question?

Im a good bad boy. Thats the best kind there is. Wasnt that what you were looking for?

Take it personal or not, but just take it. You already told me that you liked it just so.

My tits dont flop when I run. My ass doesnt jiggle and throw me off balance when I run. I can run with scissors faster than you can. I can run with anything faster than you can.

I have you right where you want me. Does that piss you off, honey? It's not meant to.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd add one to that list

When your idea of cuddling in bed is: Pushing me to the side of the bed to where a wall and or nightstand is the only thing keeping me from falling to the floor with a thud. That's not cuddling, thats hogging the bed. And if you wanted me to sleep somewhere else you should have said something.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 11, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> When your idea of cuddling in bed is: Pushing me to the side of the bed to where a wall and or nightstand is the only thing keeping me from falling to the floor with a thud...



This one is funny except when you happen to be the one on the receiving end. Reminds me of having been chased across the entire geography of the bed all night long by a woman trying to park her cold feet on me. I was tired the next day. When they asked me at work why I was so bushed I told them my girlfriend kept me up all night:

"...Oh, I *see*..."

"No you don't see, she has cold feet..."

"...but, she kept you up all night..."

"I said cold feet not 'cold feet'."

"...I don't get it."

"You must have an electric blanket, then."

"...huh?"


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 12, 2007)

That sometimes we just wanna be close. Not too close. But like in the same room with you. Not to interupt, Not to annoy (tho we do that anyway), but just to revel in your presence.

That's all. Carry on.


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 13, 2007)

Having a preference for big girls DOES NOT mean the same as being attracted to every big girl who walks down the street. Everyone has standards and preferences outside of the one you label as "deviant" and therefore believe to supercede everything else.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 21, 2007)

It's not for me to say:
You
Love
Me.

It's not for me to say:
You'll
Always
Care.

Oh, but here,
For the moment,
I...
Can hold...
You fast.

And press your lips
To mine...
And dream
That love...
Will last.

As far as I can see:
This
Is
Heaven.
And speaking just for me:
It's ours to share.

Perhaps
The glow
Of love
Will grow
With every passing day...

Or
We
May
Never meet again
But then,
Its not for me to say.

These words are by Johnny Mercer, I think.


Do you realize how natural it is for a man,

any man,

me,

to feel lonely?

And without you?

Now you have all of the ammunition.

Here's the gun.

Aim carefully at the center, please.

Put me out of my misery.

But then,

It's _really_ not for me to say.


----------



## Tina (Aug 21, 2007)

A friendly reminder that this is the mens' thread, and no critique or comments are allowed. If you have one, you can take it to the womens' thread. [/Mod]


----------



## Dan DeLeon (Jun 23, 2019)

Interesting: the last contribution to this discussion was 12 years ago . . . and from a woman.

Can it really be that there is _nothing_ men wish women knew?

Both this thread and its distaff counterpart are, IMO, rather pointless and useless in improving -- or even establishing -- communication and relations between the sexes. For Men Only, For Women Only -- there, in a nutshell, is a significant part of what is wrong with humanity and the cause of social unrest in the world.

Folks just _loooovvve_ bitchin', moanin', and whinin' . . . in a safe space!

But hey, okay, whatever, I'll bite.

What do I wish that women knew?

Silence is golden.


----------



## landshark (Jun 23, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> Interesting: the last contribution to this discussion was 12 years ago . . . and from a woman.
> 
> Can it really be that there is _nothing_ men wish women knew?
> *
> ...



And yet...you revived this thread anyway. After nearly 12 years of inactivity...


----------



## Dan DeLeon (Jun 23, 2019)

. . . and the problem is?

_Ohhhhhh_, I get it. Why did I revive a thread that I consider pointless and useless, _eh_?

Hey, FYI and for future reference: I'm like Shaft. I'm a complicated man but no one understands me but my woman. And even SHE doesn't understand me!

_THAT'S_ how complicated I am!

​


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 24, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> Interesting: the last contribution to this discussion was 12 years ago . . . and from a woman.
> 
> Can it really be that there is _nothing_ men wish women knew?
> 
> ...


The last response was from a moderator - just for clarification. As this post is from a moderator. Just a friendly reminder that participation in the Dimensions community is voluntary. I’m sure that there are many forums that can be explored to meet each person’s individual needs.


----------



## FleurBleu (Jun 24, 2019)

I'd be glad to get some insights from male members. Please, by all means, revive this thread.


----------

